# Metal Building Walls leak



## rclay2010 (Jun 30, 2011)

I have a unique problem and have not been able to find a solution to this problem. I am facility mangager for small company in middle Tenn. we have a metal building with open face block on lower exterior walls. Every time we have a hard rain, certain areas around the windows leak. Carpet gets soaked about 3-6 inches out from wall. We were told that there is a metal plate on the inside of the walls and the water was soaking through the block, filling up the plate and overflowing at the windows, as that is the lowest point on that plate. We have sealed the concrete walls with siloxane wax sealant at least twice. It helps, but hasn't stopped it. Anything that affects the appearance of the block has been vetoed by executive management. Has anyone had a similar problem? Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## BrandConst (May 9, 2011)

If you want to save time, money and effort. Call a waterproofing contractor in your area. They deal with this every day and can usually get you fixed up pretty quick.


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

It sounds like it could be the classic problem of a poorly installed window or metal panels with improper flashing that does no shed the water.

If the leak shows up soon after the rain, that could be the problem. If it takes a considerable time it could be from absorbing the water into the block.

Flat roof or sloped with an overhang? Flashing the top of the roof around the building being too short could also the potential source if it is a flat roof.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Post a picture of the affected area----You may need to get your post count up a bit to be able to post those pictures---

Go to introductions---say hello and then talk a lot!!!:whistling:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

concretemasonry said:


> It sounds like it could be the classic problem of a poorly installed window or metal panels with improper flashing that does no shed the water.
> 
> If the leak shows up soon after the rain, that could be the problem. If it takes a considerable time it could be from absorbing the water into the block.
> 
> Flat roof or sloped with an overhang? Flashing the top of the roof around the building being too short could also the potential source if it is a flat roof.


I've built several Butler buildings when I was younger. Poor penetration details would also be my guess. They are commonly messed up all the time on pre-engineered buildings

Edit to add: The portion that is messed up is not the details supplied by Butler, Morton, The General et al, it is when a brain surgeon tries to re-engineer a portion of the pre-engineered building


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

ya gotta be a rocket surgeon to do this stuff anymore


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> ya gotta be a rocket surgeon to do this stuff anymore


Man, I wish this stuff took a rocket surgeon. The problem is that the erectors of pre-engineered buildings spend all morning recovering from the night before, and all afternoon thinking about the score they need to make so they can get all ****ed up that night.

They are the worst of the worst, in my opinion, based on thirty years in the trade.


----------

